# Frage zum PCIE Kabel



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein Silverstone SST-ST75F-P.
Nun zur eigentlichen Frage:
Ich hab an dem PCIE Kabel einen Kondensator und Widerstand. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man diesen Widerstand und Kondensator problemlos Abtrennen und dann Näher am Netzteil wider anlöten?

Weil ich hätte vor die Kabel zu Sleeven und So ein Kondensator sieht nicht wirklich schick aus.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

Kannst du ohne Bedenken versetzten.


----------



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

hat das dann keinen Einfluss auf den Stromkreis?
Also das zu wenig oder zu viel Strom zur Graka kommt?


----------



## Bruce112 (14. Juli 2010)

naja ich bins zwar kein elektro profi aber würde da nix entfernen ,

die hersteller haben das wohl auch nicht umsonst da eingebaut ,

es kann auch sein das die dich ärgern wollen und das extra eingebaut  haben .

nix entfernen ,

du fakelst noch die bude ab .


----------



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

ach was so schlimm kanns ned enden^^


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

Die beiden Teile dienen zur Spannungsstabilisierung. Die Platzierung an dieser Stelle soll sicherstellen, das es auch so ist, wie es ist. Man sollte diese "Schaltung" natürlich so nah wie möglich am Verbraucher haben. ABER es ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, sonst sollte mich bitte jemand belehren, der mehr Ahnung hat. 

Abfackeln tut da sicherlich gar nichts!

Edit: Es ist kein Begrenzer. Selbst wenn 14 Volt fließen würden, würde er diese durchlassen. Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

wenn mehrere eine Antwort geben, dass ich es ändern kann dann währ ich sehr dankbar.
Hab keine Lust, dass dann meine Graka drauf geht.


----------



## Own3r (14. Juli 2010)

Ein PCIe Kabel hat 12V und das benötigt eine Grafikkarte auch. Der Kondensator ist nur zur Spannungsstabilisierung da und um Störungen herauszufiltern. Da aber die wenigsten (das ist das erste NT bei dem ich das sehe) sowas am Kabel haben, kannst du es ohne Probleme abtrennen. Wo soll da ein Widerstand sein? Also ich sehe nur den Kondensator...


----------



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn du das 2. Bild anschaust, dann siehst du den Kondensator. Der kann man ja nicht Übersehen. Unterhalb des Kondensator ist eine kleine Erhebung zu erkennen durch die Zwei Lichtspiegelungen. 

Also kann man den Kondensator einfach umschließen?
Ich hätte ihn um nur 20 - 30 cm verschoben Richtung Netzteil.


----------



## Own3r (14. Juli 2010)

Du kannst den Kondensator incl. Wiederstand (ich habe ihn erkannt) entfernen, denn diese werden nicht benötigt.


----------



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

warum werden diese nicht benötigt?


----------



## Own3r (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn du auf ganz saubere geglättete Spannung Wert legst, solltest du ihn natürlich dranlassen...


----------



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

Bedeutet das, dass ich ihn an der Stelle lassen soll?
was passiert denn wenn ich das Zeug raus mach?


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

Nichts anderes hab ich geschrieben.


----------



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

Also nichts machen?
Gibts auch Kabel ohne Solchen Kondensator?
Muss eins sein, das einen 8 Pin hat den ich ans NT stecken muss und am anderen ende halt den 6 Pin.


----------



## TheRammbock (14. Juli 2010)

Die Kabel gibts, siehe bei anderen Herstellern oder Chargen ... Inwiefern da nun was kompitabel ist, übersteigt meinen Horizont. Aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, kannst du die Teile auch GANZ weglassen. Sooo, nu lass ich mal wieder jemand anderes zu Wort kommen


----------



## ThoR65 (14. Juli 2010)

Na ja, die Hersteller haben sich schon was dabei gedacht, diese Schaltung zu verbauen. Grund hierfür ist nämlich eine sehr unangenehme Eigenart von CMOS-Digitalschaltungen. Genaueres zu diesem Thema kann man hier Kondensator: Verwendung und Einsatz von Kondensatoren in der Elektronik unter dem Stichpunkt "Stützkondensatoren" nachlesen. 
Ich würd die Schaltung aus Betriebssicherheitsgründen nicht entfernen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ich656 (14. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## der_knoben (14. Juli 2010)

Also weglassen würde ich sie nicht, aber wenn du sie quasi verschieben kannst, also näher am NT wiederanlöten kannst, ist es eigentlich kein Problem. ZWischen dem KOndensator und der Graka wäre in dem Fall nur mehr KAbel, was aber faktisch keinen EInfluss hat.
DU veränderst ja durch das versetzen des KOndensators+ WIderstandes nicht das eletrkische System, sofern du es wieder richtig anbaust.


----------



## ich656 (15. Juli 2010)

Also eine Verschiebung hat keinen Einfluss?


----------



## Own3r (15. Juli 2010)

Ob du es nun unten, oder oben am Kabel hast ist völlig egal. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass alles wieder genauso angschlossen wird, wie es war. Sonst explodiert dir der Kondensator.


----------



## ThoR65 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir dann mal die Mühe gemacht, und einen Teil des von mir verlinkten Beitrages zum Thema Stützkondensator zu kopieren und hier einzufügen!
Demnach heisst es: 
_Eine Anwendung, die der vorangegangenen sehr ähnlich ist, ist der Einsatz als Stützkondensator z.B. bei Digitalschaltungen. Vor allem CMOS-Digitalschaltungen haben die unangenehme Eigenschaft, im Umschaltmoment einen sehr hohen Strom zu ziehen. Der im Vergleich zum statischen Betrieb extrem stark erhöhte Stromverbrauch dauert allerdings nur ganz kurz an, nämlich einige Nanosekunden (= Milliardstel Sekunden). Da Leiterbahnen einen zwar geringen aber doch vorhandenen ohmschen Widerstand und vor allem eine geringe Induktivität besitzen, ergibt sich für diese kurze Zeit ein hoher Spannungsabfall auf der Leiterbahn, so daß die Betriebsspannung am Baustein einbricht. Dabei *kann* es ohne weitere Maßnahmen passieren, daß die für den ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb des Bausteins erforderliche Mindestbetriebsspannung unterschritten wird, so daß Funktionsstörungen auftreten._

Weiterhin ist folgendes zu erfahren:

_Durch die räumliche Nähe zum Stromverbraucher werden hohe Induktivitäten vermieden, weshalb bei Stromspitzen sofort Strom geliefert werden kann und sich so der Spannungsabfall in Grenzen hält (ganz vermeiden kann man ihn nicht, da ein Kondensator Spannung "verliert", wenn er Strom abgibt). Gleichzeitig fließen hohe Ströme nur auf dem kurzen Weg zwischen Stützkondensator und Verbraucher, so daß die dadurch hervorgerufenen EMV-Störungen stark bedämpft werden, weil eine sehr kurze Leiterbahn im relevanten Frequenzbereich nicht sehr gut als Antenne wirkt. Aus diesem Grund werden derart eingesetzte Kondensatoren auch als Abblockkondensatoren bezeichnet._

Damit sollten die Fragen wohl als beantwortet gelten. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ich656 (15. Juli 2010)

ich versteh nur Bahnhof^^ 
Da sind zu viel Fachbegriffe drinnen^^

Also bitte gebt mir Antwort XD


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juli 2010)

Du solltest den Abstand zwischen Kondensator und Graka net groß verändern.


----------



## ich656 (15. Juli 2010)

ah ok danke.
Wie viel darf/sollte/kann man maximal ändern?


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juli 2010)

Guck einfach dass dus möglichst garnet änderst, andernfalls stürzt dir vllt. die Graka im Lastbetrieb ab.


----------



## ich656 (15. Juli 2010)

ok ich lass es so des ist es mir ned wert.


----------



## ThoR65 (15. Juli 2010)

ich656 schrieb:


> ich versteh nur Bahnhof^^
> Da sind zu viel Fachbegriffe drinnen^^
> 
> Also bitte gebt mir Antwort XD


 
Ok, ganz simple Erklärung:
1.)Ohne den Kondensator kann es passieren, dass deine GraKa alle paar Nanosekunden einen Aussetzer durch zu wenig Spannung hast. Der Kondensator speichert eine gewisse Spannung, und gibt diese im Bedarfsfall an die GraKa ab.

2.) Je weiter der Kondensator vom Verbraucher (GraKa) entfernt ist, umso höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Du durch die Stromspitzen eine Hochfrequenzantenne erhälst. Diese Frequenzen können unangenehme Effekte in anderen elektronischen Geräten hervorrufen. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## ich656 (15. Juli 2010)

ok danke für die genauere Idioten sichere Erklärung XD

Ich lass es lieber so und versuch das Ganze so zu Sleeven.


----------



## roheed (16. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn dieses system eigentlich nur aus dem car hifi bereich...
Da hast auch riesen kondensatoren im 1 farrad bereich der deine endstuffe und damit den bass
stabilisieren soll. um jetzt nicht zuweit auszuholen, 1. regel dabei lautet der kondensator muß
so nahe wie nur überhaupt möglih am verbraucher sein um einen effeckt erzielen zu können...
somit würd ich dir auch raten, lass die finger lieber vom rumlöten...zu weit weg vom verbraucher in deinem fall Grafikkarte verpufft der
effeckt des Kondensators gänzlich...dann hättest ihn auch gleich ganz wegmachen können


----------



## Maaarc (25. August 2010)

Hey,
ich roll das Thema mal nochmal auf.

Ich habe ein Silverstone ST60F-P mit 600W. (GTX470 mit 2 6pol. Steckern)

Ich hab genau die selben Dinger dran.
Andere Netzteile haben diese Teile ja auch nicht dran, denkt ihr das bewirkt wirklich so viel?
Ich will die Kabel nämlich auch sleeven, und da hätte ich die einzelne Ader mit dem Kondensator einfach umgedreht, also das das Ende der Graka am Netzteil und andersrum hängt.

Macht das was? Bracuh ein Kondensator Input/Output oder is das dem egal?

Vielen Dank für Antworten,
Marc


----------



## 4clocker (28. August 2010)

@Maaarc
Jetzt weis ich was du meinst.
Ich würde den Kondensator einfach weg lassen, ein Puffer Kondensator vor der Graka ist meiner Meinung nach völliger Quatsch...vor allem bei der Größe von dem Ding kann das Teil maximal 50µf oder so haben. 

Aber wenn du ihn lieber drin lassen möchtest dann sollte es reichen das Kabel einfach zu drehen.
Input/Output gibts bei solchen Kondensatoren nur "theoretisch", wenn das wichtig ist dann steht das extra drauf aber das siehst du ja beim zerlegen


----------



## ich656 (28. August 2010)

in meinem Tagebuch kannst du nachschauen, wie man das mit dem Sleeven machen kann. 
auch ne gute Lösung und du bist auf der Sicheren Seite.


----------



## Maaarc (28. August 2010)

Ja, aber das sieht doch echt bescheiden aus -.-
ich reiß den glaub einfach raus, lol^^
da steht drauf: 2200(micro)F und 16 V und KZE
...
Ich will ne Expertenmeinung, verdammt -.- Elektroniker, bitte helft mir -.- will endlich sleeves bestellen -.-


----------



## ich656 (3. September 2010)

Probier´s mal mit einfach wegmachen xD
Und dann sag ob´s i-welche Schäden gibt. ^^
Ich finde nicht unbedingt das es Schei*e aussieht.


----------



## NCphalon (3. September 2010)

kann mir net vorstellen dass en Netzteilhersteller einfach so aus Spaß an der Freude en Elko da hinsetzt... die bauen lieber zu wenig als zu viel drann^^


----------



## ich656 (3. September 2010)

ich hab mal angefragt bei Silverstone. Da meinte ein Mitarbeiter, das sie da keine genaueren Informationen geben können.
also ich bleib auf Nummer sicher und lass das Zeugs drinnen.


----------



## Garnorh198 (3. September 2010)

Um etwas über die Funktion sagen zu können, sollte man schon wissen, wie das ganze verschaltet ist. Meine Vermutung wäre eher eine Schaltung zur Dämpfung der niederfrequenten Restwelligkeit des Netzteils.


----------



## Maaarc (3. September 2010)

Achso, na klar Garnorh! Wieso bin ich nich selbst draufgekommen!
Rofl xD Nochmal in  Deutsch bitte?^^
und @ ich: Greift garantie bei Grakas ab 250Euro für Stromschäden? dann mach ichs^^


----------



## ich656 (3. September 2010)

glaub nicht. Musst du nachfragen.
Aber bloß nicht sagen, das du da rumpfuschst. 
Oder du hast ne gute Versicherung^^


----------



## Garnorh198 (3. September 2010)

Die PC-Hardware wird mit Gleichspannung betrieben, d.h. ein Plus- und ein Minuspol. Aus der Steckdose kommt Wechselspannung, die 25mal in der Sekunde positiv oder negativ ist. Daher die 50 Hz. Wenn du die Spannung sichtbar machst, sieht das aus wie eine Sinuskurve. Hast bestimmt schon mal gehört. 
Beim Umwandeln in Gleichspannung bleibt immer ein minimaler Rest der Wechselspannung erhalten. Laut aktueller Spezifikation darf dieser Rest bei 12 Volt +/-10 % betragen. Das ist die Restwelligkeit. Bei billigen Netzteilen wird das auch ausgenutzt, weil es dann billiger in der Herstellung wird. Die Kombination aus Widerstand und Kondensator kurz vor dem Grafikkartenanschluss soll die Spannung nochmal glätten, damit die Betriebsspannung für die Grafikkarte noch weniger Schwankungen aufweisst.

@edit: Ob das ganze Sinn macht, kannst du eigentlich nur durch Testen herausfinden. Kaputtgehen kann eigentlich nichts. Ich persönlich würde es allerdings nicht ändern, sondern versuchen, das ganze in deinem Sleeve mitzuverarbeiten.


----------



## Maaarc (5. September 2010)

Okay. Ich hab nachgekuckt, das ist nur ein Kondensator. die kleinen Bobbeln waren nur crimps, dass der da auch hängen bleibt.
Wie siehts nur mit Kondensator aus?

btw, danke für deine Fachmeinung.


----------



## 4clocker (5. September 2010)

Ach mach das Sch***ding doch einfach mal raus und probiers mal aus.
Angenommen du verwendest Stromadapter, dann ist da auch kein sinnloser Kondensator drin

Wenn dir die Graka abraucht dann schickst du sie einfach zurück, weiss doch keiner das du am NT rum gefummelt hast. Passieren wird das zwar nicht, wenn überhaupt dann läuft die Graka nicht stabil...glaubig aber auch nicht


----------



## Garnorh198 (6. September 2010)

Ein Kondensator zwischen der 12 Volt-Leitung und Masse bedeutet im Moment des Einschaltens einen Kurzschluss zwischen beiden Leitungen. Dann lädt sich der Kondensator auf. Das heisst, dass die Betriebsspannung nicht sofort an der Grafikkarte anliegt, sondern langsam "hochgefahren" wird. Das macht man, um sehr empfindliche Bauelemente gegen Spannungspitzen beim Einschalten zu schützen. Sowas gehört eigentlich direkt ins Netzteil. Viel Sinn macht das auch nicht, da im PC Spannungswandler (ändern die angelegte Spannung in die Betriebsspannung für die Schaltung) verwendet werden. Weder das Mainboard, noch die Grafikkarte werden direkt mit den 12 Volt betrieben.
Kannst du also gefahrlos entfernen.


----------



## Maaarc (6. September 2010)

Okay. Hab jetzt den Kondensator weg, da sind aber noch zwei "Schellen" dran, die den Kond. mit den Adern verbunden haben. kann ich das vorerst dranlass und einfach Schrumpfschlauch drübermachen, oder stellt das einen Widerstand oder soetwas in der Art dar?

@4clocker: Ich bin 15 und 250 euro sind genug Geld für mich, drum die Vorsicht


----------



## noMACK (25. Juni 2011)

hi wie ist das ganze nun für dein system ausgegangen?
ich habe nämlich zur zeit das selbe problem mit dem sleeven und den kondensatoren. und der support bei silverstone ist glaub ich nicht gewillt mir zu helfen.
anhand der beiträge hier glaube ich ja das man die dinger einfach entfernen kann, aber würde mich über nen bericht, von jmd der es probiert hat, freuen.

mfg noMACK


----------



## noMACK (25. Juni 2011)

ich hab glaub ich was gefunden was uns allen weiter hilft!
hier gibt es eine satz kurze kabel für das stryder zu kaufen, direkt von silverstone.
wie auf den bildern erkennen kann ist in den leitungen kein kondesator verbaut.

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Zubehör » Silverstone Short Cable Set SST-PP05

mfg noMACK

ps:werde die teile einfach rausmachen


----------

